# Does 4K Genie Mini work with Vizio 4K TV?



## osu-guy (Mar 1, 2011)

So I have a new DirecTV Genie and 4K Genie mini set up. I also have a new Vizio P702UI-B3 4K TV. So far, I've been unable to get the DTV receiver to acknowledge the TV has 4K. My understanding was that the new 4K Genie mini box allows any 4K TV to work- doesn't have to be one of DirecTV's "4K ready" approved TVs? I tried connecting the Genie mini directly to the TV's HDMI port to eliminate my A/V receiver as the issue and didn't help, even after a reset. Still says TV doesn't support 4K. My HDMI cables are pretty new- HDMI 1.4. Perhaps I have to have HDMI 2.0 cables? Any other thoughts why the Genie Mini doesn't recognize the TV as having 4K? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

What are the models for your Genie and Mini?


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

Make sure you are using HDMI5 input on the display.
I have that exact model display and it works perfectly.


----------



## osu-guy (Mar 1, 2011)

I have the HR44-500 and C61K-700. I tried the HDMI 5 input and didn't get any picture at all. Why is that specific port important? Do I need to be using an HDMI 2.0 cable with the HDMI5 input? Is it because DirecTV requires HDCP 2.2 support? I think ports 1, 2, and 5 all support that.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

osu-guy said:


> I have the HR44-500 and C61K-700. I tried the HDMI 5 input and didn't get any picture at all. Why is that specific port important? Do I need to be using an HDMI 2.0 cable with the HDMI5 input? *Is it because DirecTV requires HDCP 2.2 support? *I think ports 1, 2, and 5 all support that.


correct, well almost. is not DirecTV that requires HDCP2.2, it is the standard. 4K requires HDMI 2.0 and HDCP 2.2.

There is no such thing as an HDMI 2.0 cable, any current working HDMI cable should work for 4K

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

osu-guy said:


> I have the HR44-500 and C61K-700. I tried the HDMI 5 input and didn't get any picture at all. Why is that specific port important? Do I need to be using an HDMI 2.0 cable with the HDMI5 input? Is it because DirecTV requires HDCP 2.2 support? I think ports 1, 2, and 5 all support that.


If you read the quick start guide that came with the TV ports 1-4 are 30hz port 5 is 60hz.

I had problems with a similar model a few weeks back. The free HDMI cable Directv provides works just fine. Once the box was activated and flashed it's firmware it worked on port 5.


----------



## osu-guy (Mar 1, 2011)

So just to confirm, there's no special cable needed to work with my Genie Mini C61K-700 and Vizio 4K TV? Anyone have any other ideas why the Genie Mini is saying that my TV doesn't support 4K?


----------



## osu-guy (Mar 1, 2011)

samrs said:


> If you read the quick start guide that came with the TV ports 1-4 are 30hz port 5 is 60hz.
> 
> I had problems with a similar model a few weeks back. The free HDMI cable Directv provides works just fine. Once the box was activated and flashed it's firmware it worked on port 5.


DirecTV doesn't use 60z, do they? So any of the ports should work in this case?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

osu-guy said:


> DirecTV doesn't use 60z, do they? So any of the ports should work in this case?


yep, they do.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## osu-guy (Mar 1, 2011)

peds48 said:


> yep, they do.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


OK. Thanks. At least now I know I need to focus my efforts on HDMI port 5 to get it to work. I'll try again. Perhaps with a different HDMI cable and a hard reset. Can anyone else confirm that no special HDMI cable is needed to support HDCP 2.2 and 60hz?


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

The free one that Directv provides works just fine as long as it has silver connectors and not gold connectors.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

osu-guy said:


> OK. Thanks. At least now I know I need to focus my efforts on HDMI port 5 to get it to work. I'll try again. Perhaps with a different HDMI cable and a hard reset. Can anyone else confirm that no special HDMI cable is needed to support HDCP 2.2 and 60hz?


Confirmed, I have old cables that work fine.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

samrs said:


> If you read the quick start guide that came with the TV ports 1-4 are 30hz port 5 is 60hz.
> 
> I had problems with a similar model a few weeks back. The free HDMI cable Directv provides works just fine. Once the box was activated and flashed it's firmware it worked on port 5.


Does that port have a sticker or some other designation that states it is the MHL port?

Rich


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

samrs said:


> The free one that Directv provides works just fine as long as it has silver connectors and not gold connectors.


silver vs gold? irrelevant...


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

Rich said:


> Does that port have a sticker or some other designation that states it is the MHL port?
> 
> Rich


The one I worked with had 60hz beside the port.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

texasbrit said:


> silver vs gold? irrelevant...


The ones we get come in five packs and they have silver connectors.

There was a period of time when they sent us a bunch of refurbed clients, packaged with remotes and cables all in the box.
It was pretty cool just like the old days. It was likely stuff that was intended to be drop shipped to customers.

The HDMI cables had gold connectors. Interesting stuff happened with those cables. Pink screen on 720p or 1080i but worked fine on 480.
No video at any resolution. Sometimes they would work fine till the client flashed the firmware, so you had to wait or just toss em in the trash and use the ones on the truck.

At the time it wasn't  irrelevant...


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

osu-guy said:


> I have the HR44-500 and C61K-700. I tried the HDMI 5 input and didn't get any picture at all. Why is that specific port important? Do I need to be using an HDMI 2.0 cable with the HDMI5 input? Is it because DirecTV requires HDCP 2.2 support? I think ports 1, 2, and 5 all support that.


HDMI5 is the only input that supports HDMI 2.0 *AND* HDCP 2.2.

compnurd is correct in the below post. I am wrong.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

I WANT MORE said:


> HDMI5 is the only input that supports HDMI 2.0 *AND* HDCP 2.2.


Not True. HDMI 5 on ALL Vizio 4K TV's is the only one that supports it at 60HZ They have two more that support 2.2 at 30.


· HDMI Port 1 SpecUHD Video @30Hz, HDCP 2.2 support
· HDMI Port 2 SpecUHD Video @30Hz, HDCP 2.2 support
· HDMI Port 3 SpecUHD Video @30Hz
· HDMI Port 4 SpecUHD Video @30Hz
· HDMI Port 5 SpecUHD Video @60Hz, HDCP 2.2 support


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I WANT MORE said:


> HDMI5 is the only input that supports HDMI 2.0 *AND* HDCP 2.2.
> 
> _*compnurd is correct in the below post. I am wrong*__*. *_


Ahh, an example of intelligence! Kudos!

Rich


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I WANT MORE said:


> HDMI5 is the only input that supports HDMI 2.0 *AND* HDCP 2.2.
> 
> *compnurd is correct in the below post. I am wrong.*


well, the C61K requires 60 hz so that still leaves HDMI5 the only input that can be used with the C61K

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockaway1836 (Sep 26, 2007)

osu-guy said:


> So I have a new DirecTV Genie and 4K Genie mini set up. I also have a new Vizio P702UI-B3 4K TV. So far, I've been unable to get the DTV receiver to acknowledge the TV has 4K. My understanding was that the new 4K Genie mini box allows any 4K TV to work- doesn't have to be one of DirecTV's "4K ready" approved TVs? I tried connecting the Genie mini directly to the TV's HDMI port to eliminate my A/V receiver as the issue and didn't help, even after a reset. Still says TV doesn't support 4K. My HDMI cables are pretty new- HDMI 1.4. Perhaps I have to have HDMI 2.0 cables? Any other thoughts why the Genie Mini doesn't recognize the TV as having 4K?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Have you checked the 4k box in the resolutions area of the menu ?


----------



## Rican (Oct 8, 2016)

I bought the Visio 4K TV this year m65-d0 and I got DirecTV 4K C61-700. I had rocket fish 2013 model HDMI cable's from Best Buy and I started experiencing these pink screens. I thought it was the TV Visio came out and gave me a brand-new TV still was getting the pink screen DirecTV switched up my box still getting pink screen. Now my TV DirecTV that it is, us hooked up to my port 5 so I went on Amazon I figured my HDMI cables were old so I upgraded and I have attached the specs that they said my cable comes with and still get in the pink screen. From what I read somebody was talking about the gold plating was a problem or the DirecTV box that I have does not support 60 Hz hope this is enough detail then maybe I can finally get an answer.


----------

